Ask HN:Who else is getting Repository unavailable on all Bitbucket repositories? - wasi0013
======
klinskyc
They have updates on their status page, but down for me as well -
[https://status.bitbucket.org/](https://status.bitbucket.org/)

------
tachk
It appears this is still not fully resolved per their status page, but at
least for one of my team's repos, we're now able to access it via the
Bitbucket site (and view PRs, etc.).

------
duiker101
god I'm glad I'm not the only one I was starting to panic and I came here just
to see if I was the only one... I was about to push to prod but I guess i'll
have to delay

------
drwu
I hope that bitbucket will not rollback as last time gitlab did. Fortunately
last time I had just toy projects in gitlab.

------
Rapzid
I'm still getting the same even though the status page indicates all repos are
back.

------
together_us
Has been down since about noon UTC.

------
dandandandandan
It's up again! (Y)

------
dandandandandan
me too, panicking

------
skydv
I had several deleted files after the clusterfuck, I am sure I didn't drink so
much to delete them

